# Selling the boat



## turne032 (Oct 26, 2011)

Check out the listing

xterminator and johnson 

in the classified section.

thanks

dustin


----------



## andrewt (Nov 8, 2011)

i'm joining your club and sellin mine to. What are we gonna do this winter?


----------



## JBooth (Nov 8, 2011)

Current River, MO! That's my old stomping grounds, used to live about 35 minutes from there. Very nice boat by the way.


----------

